# Musky Fisher People



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

One of my goals this year is to fish for the "mighty" muskies. I live 45 min away from west branch and 1 hr from pymatuning , so i have good access to them. Based on percentages of fish and thier places , how would you break them down? Example - weeds 50% of time, wood 25% , points & drop-offs the balance. I know time of year is critical for location & changes all the time. I know they call them " the thousand cast fish" and very rewarding to catch. I bought an esox angler (the next bite) magazine. I have heard that there are fish in these lakes like i see in the magazines. I like to troll but i think there wood be nothing like a strike off of a cast!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Well, if you are just starting, go to WB, put a medium lip monster shad on one pole, a deep diving monster shad on the other. Colors, firetiger, or gold or silver. Put out 60' of line, and in a day or 30 days, you WILL catch a nice Musky. Troll the points and humps. Open deep water if it is hot, July. Run the shallow one at 8', the deep one at 12'. You will catch a Musky! TIME ON THE WATER IS THE KEY!!! After you catch your first, you will, then go cast if you want!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Do the points have weeds or are the fish just suspending in those area's. I do have some of the larger shad crankbaits for pike in canada mostly in the blue and gold colors. Should i make it a point to pick up the firetiger color? i like that color for the walleyes.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Some points do and some dont. The grad sloping points hold more weeds than fast slopes. Also since most fish use the bays come spring your best bet is finding the bays that hold fish and throwing cranks shallow. Caught most mine on Rapallas and smaller cranks. Look for the bait and stain. I learned its best to listen at night for surface feeding. As she drops and puts bait out the humps and points, they become the bait holders. Everything else is just behind them. :B PM me for a few good spots.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

JIG you absolutely have me dumbfounded after reading your post. Is it in a code of some sort?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just an easy way of finding predators of the lake. The last year or so has really showed me what the food chain is all about and how fish stack wether vertically or latterally pending on lake temp and level.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Should i cast in the shallow bays in the spring and troll the points and humps as the water drops? Weeded points being better for ambush and bait.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Follow the bait! Everything else is including me.  Then to points and humps later. They come up the same way they go down.  ALOT of fish in her so be patient! Its really good when the gather up.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

My friend jim owns the one stop bait shop by ladue. He fishes the bass events at wb. He tells me that he hooks more musky flipping for bass in wood areas while pre-fishing then people would believe, sometimes 3-4 per trip while not even fishing for them. Its usually by rt. 14 in the skinny water. A guy that i see all the time steelhead fishing is also a diehard wb musky chaser. He said that one of his favorite spots is the rock point by the camp ground. He charts all the fish that he catches. He tells me that there are some can't miss places if you put your time in.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You got the right idea! Just a matter of when and were. Dont forget J-lake.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

if youre just starting out, id throw nothing but bucktails up until mid july.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks gentlemen! I do have some bucktails. I tear-up the pike in canada on them! Do you guys ever throw a larger spinnerbait with plastic trailer?


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

absolutely. weeds and wood


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

What happened to pymatuning this year? I heard there was large die-off of musky and walleye. We went to feed the carp by the spillway there was a dead walleye in the middle of them about 6lbs and when we crossed the causeway i saw 4 more floating . one looked like a musky. temp. or bacteria?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

both were causes, but mainly due to the lack of oxygen due to the temps.


----------

